# What mistakes have you made about people here?



## ILLOTRTM (Dec 4, 2002)

I've seen this disscussion start in other threads before a lot, so I figured I'd make it it's own! A lot of people have obviously made mistakes about other members here at TTF. I dunno how many times I've told this story, but I remember when I first met YayGollum, I was constantly calling him a girl. I think it was just because I have a friend who's a Gollum fanatic and she's a girl. I also can't count how many times I've gotten a way off estimate for people's ages! Anyone have any interesting stories about mistakes they've made here?


----------



## Dragonblade (Dec 4, 2002)

A lot of people thought I was a guy.
I've been refered to as 'he' and I've been asked a few times if I was a guy or a girl.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Dec 4, 2002)

when i was a lil newb i called elgee a guy. needless to say i never did that again, i dont know how i did it once


----------



## Kellivara (Dec 4, 2002)

well blade with ur avatar I dun think ne1 should very easily mistake u nemore


----------



## Snaga (Dec 5, 2002)

Well I thought Menchu might have been a guy, until recently. And I guessed Anira's age wrong. And Tar's age too but not quite as much.

But the biggest mistake, must have been that I really thought that Kellivara had more posts than that!


----------



## Kellivara (Dec 5, 2002)

*glares* I DID, baka! I had.......somewhere around 200-500 I think but then the singles bar went bye bye........evil little yrch!


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 6, 2002)

> when i was a lil newb i called elgee a guy. needless to say i never did that again, i dont know how i did it once



It's the name. 
Alandil made the same mistake.
Gil-Gilad made the same mistake.
Everyone makes that mistake.

All right, here's mine. 

I originally though Kit Baggins was female. Then I saw someone post that Kit Baggins was male. Then it turned out that everyone was mistaken and Kit was female... I'm still confused.

I thought Grond was fifteen... that's a mistake.


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 6, 2002)

I thought that Ulairi was a girl(ha "was" past tense he had to go) I thought that Legoman is old, and Cir is Canadian.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 6, 2002)

Hmm...I thought that Oren was a boy, and I thought that Beorn was 40 when I first joined.
He was reprimanding me for being silly in a serious thread and I was like, "Oh great some crazy 40 year old is telling me what to do. Now what?!" ANYway, yeah...

Mistakes I've made about people here...Hmm...Well I started DATING one of them...  *knows she'll probably get thwacked for that one and runs away*


----------



## Dragonblade (Dec 7, 2002)

*slowly edges away*

No offence to Oren, but she called me a guy, lol.
And I think every one has made a gender err, I've made a few but I won't say who cause I don't want to offend them.


----------



## flame (Dec 8, 2002)

i have called girls, guy.


----------



## Kellivara (Dec 8, 2002)

*snickers* all of the thwaking has been deleted-_- I have 2 shiny new warning points to show for it, lol. anyway, I have made LOTS of mistakes about ppl here, too many to name


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Dec 8, 2002)

Phew, I'm glad the thwaking is over, I was getting scared  Anyway, I agree with DB, EVERYONE must have made a gender mistake at some point. Another mistake that is always being made I think is that no one can ever see when you're being sarcastic! I must have seen hundreds of people here thinking others were serious when they weren't!


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 8, 2002)

I've assumed a few females were male, but I've never referred to anyone's sex in a post as it's never been relevant. I never confused HLGStrider, though, with her fluffy kitten avatar (now replaced). Forum chat is a bit like listening to the radio - you get a mental picture of what someone looks like, then when you see them they're totally different. Take a look at the photo album thread here


----------



## Phenix (Dec 8, 2002)

I thought that Conf ( I think she changed the name) was a boy.

when I were a newbe wonko the sane got some strange ideas that I was a lesbian girl


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Dec 8, 2002)

Hahahahahahaha! Oh my God.... that's sooooo funny.... sorry, it's just... hahahahahahahahaha! I... I.... how did she think that?   That'll keep me laughing for a while....


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 9, 2002)

Hmmm... Sorry if I started something with the thwacking. I really didn't mean to. I even had something relavent behind my thwack... at least I think I did... Oh well...


----------



## Goldberry344 (Dec 9, 2002)

i also thought that snags was quite a bit younger than he is, but it turned out to be an okay mistake.....


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 10, 2002)

The biggest mistake ever made on this forum was when Grond stated that I was modest... or humble or something like that. 

Aren't I a clever fake?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Phenix _
> *I thought that Conf ( I think she changed the name) was a boy.
> 
> when I were a newbe wonko the sane got some strange ideas that I was a lesbian girl *



I did not! I thought you were female...and maybe then a lesbian by extension because the person you were flirting with was female...but maybe I thought that that person was male!!! Who knows!

Anyway...I thought you were female AGAIN until I saw the photo album... Sorry.

I think I might associate the phoenix with a female...figure. Who knows.



> _Originally posted by Goldberry344 _
> *i also thought that snags was quite a bit younger than he is, but it turned out to be an okay mistake.....  *



You and Arathin both!!! But it's ok cos now you're his bestest friends!  He was soo flattered!


----------



## menchu (Dec 10, 2002)

LOL, by what I've been reading ("I thought Mr.This was a girl" a vice-versa) I have been making a few about forumers' gender...
Oh, and at the very very beginnig, I couldn't distinguish from Tal and Tel...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 10, 2002)

Hehe...the other day I was talking to Snags and we got SOOO confused cos I said Tal and he thought I meant Tar, and then I said Tar and he thought I meant Tal.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Dec 20, 2002)

When i was a very new member i thought that wonko was a guy.


----------



## flame (Dec 21, 2002)

i thought oren was a guy.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 21, 2002)

*I thought Walter was an old guy*

I don't know any English Walters who aren't OAPs, so I just assumed... Then I saw these photos of a globetrotting, biking, scubadiving non-OAP I had to adjust my thinking (he could, of course, be posting piccies of his grandson!).


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 7, 2003)

I thought Snaga was really an orc...

I was so confused when I heard someone shouting, "Wonks!!" in the airport and found myself face to face with a human...
I was like, "Do you know Snaga?"


This is of course fictional.


----------



## Beleg (Sep 30, 2003)

Thought Eledhwen was a guy.

[Still can't get the mental image of her being a guy off my mind.  ]

Thought Meadhros was fifty. 
Thought Nom was thirty four. 
Thought Inder was older.
Thought Lhun was way younger and a guy. 
Mixed up Elgee and Wonko the Sane.


----------



## Thuringwethil (Oct 2, 2003)

Same thing: gender mistakes back and forth.. I don't think I've actually stated anyone's gender wrong, but it took some time to 'get' some people's sex, and I propably still think some of them 'wrong way'. At least Nom took long to figure out, dunno why though..



> wonko the sane got some strange ideas that I was a lesbian girl



Phenix, it happens, and both ways.. Somebody thought that I'm a straight guy (could've been a typo, too, but I doubt). First I thought it strange because Thuringwethil is a female character, but maybe it's not that common knowledge. Besides, wouldn't be the first time when I confuse people.. (What a surprise!)


----------



## Starflower (Oct 2, 2003)

well I have made mistakes about people's gender, and still am... Thuringwethil - I thought you were a boy... *bows head in shame* .. I know the character is female but the name just seemed to fit a boy better...


----------



## Aulë (Oct 2, 2003)

For some reason, when I joined I thought Thol was a guy...
Gee was I wrong....

And I keep on thinking that Nom is 50....


----------



## Thuringwethil (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Starflower _
> *bows head in shame*



Don't worry, Starflower.  Happens half the time.. And after all, I am a cunning, mischievious, shapechanging she-devil, no wonder people mistake me as whoever.


----------



## Beleg (Oct 2, 2003)

> And I keep on thinking that Nom is 50....


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Oct 2, 2003)

Openly criticizing them in public view!

We all know how that turned out!!!  

Humm dee dumm. Let's see. A lot of people for some reason continually mistake me for an American. *Haughty tone* Its FRANCO-AMERICAN.   

I wont even get into other things I've done. Best left unsaid.


----------



## Rhiannon (Oct 3, 2003)

I know that I've been mistaken about certain members' genders, but I don't remember who, and I don't think I blundered by calling them the wrong thing...I just had to adjust my mental images.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Beleg _
> *Thought Nom was thirty four.
> *



I said that to some people on MSN quite some time ago, just for kicks. There was some confusion for some time, but please, everyone, Nóm is not 34!


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 3, 2003)

Some people thought I was an adult at some point, I think.. How flattering.. 

Haha Thur and Starflower: two Finns getting confused over each other!


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 3, 2003)

Hehe. . .

A lot of people have assumed I'm from a Spanish speaking country. ..well, two or three people anyway. 

I always assume the mods are older than they are. . .I think because originally the mods were older than they are. . er. . .older than they are now.


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Haha Thur and Starflower: two Finns getting confused over each other!  *




Teehee, you made a mistake in the mistakes thread 

Starflower is English m'lad 

Look under her name


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 3, 2003)

I don't see what you're suggesting Thol. . .I do see that her location refers to some place up North.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Oct 3, 2003)

> Location: London , UK


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 4, 2003)

Funny. . .on my screen it shows: Location: Borderlands of Midnight Sun


Or did she change it recently from what Thol saw?


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 4, 2003)

Thôl, she's Finnish buut she has moved to England. 
So YOU made the mistake! Haw haw.


----------



## Aulë (Oct 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Funny. . .on my screen it shows: Location: Borderlands of Midnight Sun
> 
> 
> Or did she change it recently from what Thol saw? *



No, it still is, and has always been the UK one.


----------



## Thuringwethil (Oct 4, 2003)

Ermm.. It's me who lives in "the borderlands" (Finland, actually). Starflower is the "english Finn" as Lantarion said.

But hey, what would the 'Mistake Thread' be without a few carefully placed mistakes?


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 4, 2003)

LOL Good point.  
Kuinkas vanha olitkaan muuten?


----------



## Thuringwethil (Oct 4, 2003)

> Kuinkas vanha olitkaan muuten?


Kuusikolmatta talvea on tullut nähtyä. Wanha olo..

*cackles*  The cunning Finns and their Secret Language..


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 4, 2003)

*shrieks*

Its a conspiracy!!!


----------



## Rhiannon (Oct 4, 2003)

Sentio aliquos togatos contra me conspirare!


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 25, 2005)

Now that I am a mod, I go around evilly bumping threads for amusement.


BUMP


----------



## Hammersmith (Aug 25, 2005)

*Seizes bumped thread, latches on with razor sharp teeth*


I've confused genders and ages...I'm still not sure that Barliman and the formerly active Mrs M are as venerable as they seem, but oh well.

I've also falsely assumed that some characters here are English, due to their occasional lapses into correct spelling by mistake.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 25, 2005)

I mistakenly thought it was safe to trust Smitty with unresearched off the cuff statements. 

Now I am never going to guess at something's location for fear of him putting my guess in his sig.

SOUTH DAKOTA! MT. RUSHMORE IS IN SOUTH DAKOTA!

Sheesh, I've never been further east than Lewiston Idaho.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 25, 2005)

I though Beorn was old.

I thought Rai was 15. []  


People used to think I was a guy all the time. Especially with my old username.


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 28, 2005)

You do have a subtle... male charm.

Hmm... mistakes... should I really...

WHY NOT!?

I thought Elgee and Smitty were normal
I once believed that Ara could spell

Other then that a few Age and Gender mistakes and thats about it. I believe we all have the same mistakes but I want to hear about some MAJOR ones!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 28, 2005)

I thought I had friends here... 





  nah, I like it here! You guys are alright. Tough! But alright.  

I asked Smitty if he was a guy in a chat with him and Elgee once.  (sorry, Sir  )

I been a good girl mostly... but I know I'll trip somewhere and you'll all know about it!


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 28, 2005)

Cuz I'll make a public announcement!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 28, 2005)

Wraithguard said:


> You do have a subtle... male charm.



*laughs* That's MEAN! 





edit---freakishly enough, people (strangers, of course) have mistaken me for a guy in REAL LIFE. Yes. It's the short hair...between it and the baggy t-shirts you can get into all kinds of trouble.


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 28, 2005)

I could make yet another Michael Jackson joke right here but I shall once more restrain myself.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 28, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## Hammersmith (Aug 29, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> edit---freakishly enough, people (strangers, of course) have mistaken me for a guy in REAL LIFE. Yes. It's the short hair...between it and the baggy t-shirts you can get into all kinds of trouble.


I've been mistaken for a girl more times than I care to recall. You're not unique in that confusion


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 29, 2005)

*laughs hysterically*


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 11, 2005)

Let's see.

I used to think Rai was nice.

I used to think Ara was younger than she is...

I used to think Dar had diginity...


----------



## ingolmo (Sep 11, 2005)

Actually when I joined, I also thought that e.Blackstar was a male. 

But I suppose my biggest blunder so far has been referring to Nom as a male a lot of times before I realized that I was wrong.   

And isn't Rai 15?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 11, 2005)

ingolmo said:


> Actually when I joined, I also thought that e.Blackstar was a male.



Doesn't everyone...  *is resigned to Rai calling her a 'he' for the reat of her life...decides not to care*



> And isn't Rai 15?



Long story. Inside joke...


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm as old as I need to be in whatever situation (here I'm 3). As for e.Blackstar, you were dead on about his gender. I have a gender issue as well. I'm a toothpick so it's harder to tell but when I have long hair I look very feminine.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 11, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> I used to think Ara was younger than she is...


So how old did you think I was, am? 



Wraithguard said:


> I'm as old as I need to be in whatever situation



*laughs* That's my line dude! I'm only as old as I need to be, and I never wanted to grow up!   I guess you could call it a Peter Pan mentality... complete with the refusal to do my book lurnin!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 11, 2005)

You're 19, aren't you? Or thereabouts? (I hang out with all the old people...)

But I used to think you were maybe 16. I don't know...I think your first avi projected youthfulness.


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 11, 2005)

Mizz AraCelebEarwen is only 5,238 yearz old. She hasn't quite earned the right for the senior citizen discount yet...

she's 20...


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 27, 2005)

Aulë said:


> For some reason, when I joined I thought Thol was a guy...
> Gee was I wrong....



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats funny cuz im still making that very same mistake about you!! Hahaha!


----------



## Aulë (Sep 28, 2005)

Celebthôl said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thats funny cuz im still making that very same mistake about you!! Hahaha!


 
Hahaha- I wrote that in 2003!!!
England must have a 2 year lag, or something like that...


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 1, 2005)

Hummm..*thinks hard* I thought Reem was a guy for god knows how long...that started in a RP. I mean, she was playing a guy, and the RP lasted like six months and it wasn't until she invited me to another RP that it came up....oh brother.  

I still have no idea how old YayGollum is, though he acts like he's two going on twenty.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: I thought Walter was an old guy*



Eledhwen said:


> I don't know any English Walters who aren't OAPs...



"OAPs"?



Hammersmith said:


> .I'm still not sure that Barliman and the formerly active Mrs M are as venerable as they seem, but oh well.



Oh you got _that_ right! Ain't nobody's as bloody rotten _venerable_ (or as modest about it) as we are — especially me, now that Madame M's sailed into the West! 

Barley


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: I thought Walter was an old guy*



Barliman Butterbur said:


> "OAPs"?
> 
> Barley


Those mature enough to be entitled to draw Old Age Pension. In the UK typicaly 65 for a Man.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: I thought Walter was an old guy*



Gothmog said:


> Those mature enough to be entitled to draw Old Age Pension. In the UK typicaly 65 for a Man.



Ah! Well, that's me! The only American OAP on TTF! 

Barley


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: I thought Walter was an old guy*



Barliman Butterbur said:


> ...now that Madame M's sailed into the West!
> 
> Barley




Huh? Where'd she go? I havn't seen her about latly. Fill me in Barley.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: I thought Walter was an old guy*



Firawyn said:


> Huh? Where'd [Mrs. Maggott] go? I havn't seen her about latly. Fill me in Barley.



Your guess is as good as mine... Joxy's gone too, and I'm wondering where he went as well.

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 2, 2005)

Well, at least you're here.


Mmm...this may not be a mistake but I can never see Barley (rightly enough) as anything except our dear portly innkeep Butterbur peering over the counter that, unaccountably, he keeps in his living room, and offering us all a pint through the screen.

If that made any sense...


----------



## Walter (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: I thought Walter was an old guy*



Eledhwen said:


> I don't know any English Walters who aren't OAPs, so I just assumed... Then I saw these photos of a globetrotting, biking, scubadiving non-OAP I had to adjust my thinking (he could, of course, be posting piccies of his grandson!).


I still don't have any grandchildren, as of yet... 

Giving this a second thought I should rephrase: None that I know of...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 2, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> Well, at least you're here.
> 
> 
> Mmm...this may not be a mistake but I can never see Barley (rightly enough) as anything except our dear portly innkeep Butterbur peering over the counter that, unaccountably, he keeps in his living room, and offering us all a pint through the screen.
> ...



Unfortunately, the "portly" is all too correct...   Have a pint! 

Barley


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: I thought Walter was an old guy*



Barliman Butterbur said:


> Your guess is as good as mine... Joxy's gone too, and I'm wondering where he went as well.
> 
> Barley



Count me intrigued on that score, also.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: I thought Walter was an old guy*



Barliman Butterbur said:


> Your guess is as good as mine... Joxy's gone too, and I'm wondering where he went as well.
> 
> Barley
> 
> ...



I sent him a private email several days ago. So far, no response...

Barley


----------

